# ATV Mechanic



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been laid off for a while and I'm thinking about re-training as an ATV mechanic. Does anyone know if there are any schools for this in west Mi.?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

check with the local community colleges. You can check into Motorcycle mechanic school also. As a lot of the engine is pretty much the same. Also talk with dealers in your local area. 

I think Ferris State or Grand Valley State would have something in that area of career choice.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Bigcountry, I'll check it out.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

DO A GOOGLE SEARCH OF ON-LINE CLASSES IF YOU CAN'T FIND ANYTHING CLOSE TO YOU. I DID IT YEARS AGO AND IT WORKED OUT GREAT! ESPECIALLY WITH THE GAS PRICES NOW-A-DAYS. YOU CAN DO IT AT HOME ON THE COMPUTER OR THROUGH THE MAIL. YOU CAN DO IT AT YOUR OWN PACE, AND IT WILL TEACH YOU ALOT, BUT HANDS ON EXPERIENCE IS ALSO IMPORTANT. YOU'LL HAVE ALOT BETTER CHANCE GETTING A JOB AT A LOCAL SHOP IF YOU'RE CURRENTLY GOING TO SCHOOL FOR THE SAME THING. THAT'S WHAT I DID, AND HAVE BEEN LOVING IT EVER SINCE. GOOD LUCK. AND STICK WITH IT. IT SURE BEATS DIGGING HOLES AND PUSHING WHEELBARROWS! (i used to be a landscaper)


----------

